# G60 4-lug 11" brake conversion on 96 jetta gl...which SS lines do i need???



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

as the topic says im not sure if i need 96 jetta gl ss lines or corrado g60 brake lines??? aslo i converted from rear-drum to rear-disc, do i go for jetta disc rear ss-lines...i think the rear discs might also be off a corrado if theres a difference... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: G60 4-lug 11" brake conversion on 96 jetta gl...which SS lines do i need??? (snuffyboy3)*

Shouldn't be any real difference. Get them for your Jetta w/ rear discs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubs&Bikes (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: G60 4-lug 11" brake conversion on 96 jetta gl...which SS lines do i need??? (snuffyboy3)*

That is... you should get the SAME SS lines as you would normally. (ie. if your car has rear disks, get the lines for rear disks, and otherwise get the ones for rear drums) If you buy the lines for rear disks when your car has rear drums you will have a problem.
Just wanted to clarify so you don't end up with a "WHOOPS".


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: G60 4-lug 11" brake conversion on 96 jetta gl...which SS lines do i need??? (Vdubs&Bikes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs&Bikes* »_If you buy the lines for rear disks when your car has rear drums you will have a problem. 

What problem? He converted to rear discs so he'll need the additional 2 lines.


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: G60 4-lug 11" brake conversion on 96 jetta gl...which SS lines do i need??? (Vdubs&Bikes)*

hahaha thanks for the help/info...i will hopefully be purchasing these badboys soon and improving braking response greatly... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

dont you need vr6 ones?


----------



## snuffyboy3 (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (LAredvento95)*

its a 96 gl, with the corrado g60 11" 4-lug brakes...so im guessing its still using the 2.0 brake lines...


----------

